#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-23
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, anything you want me to work on?
<Burgundavia> maybe link to the releas notes and tour for the 7.04 release?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, xubut8u
<boredandblogging> Ok
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, how about putting links to release parties that have already happened in the LoCo section? I think the Ohio LoCo has a video on YouTube of their release party
<Burgundavia> sure
<boredandblogging> wasn't there some kind of contest about LoCo putting their pictures on flickr and winning some money?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, how about adding the Open Week stuff to the UWN?
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: sure, a mention that it is coming
<boredandblogging> ok
<rjian> hello Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey rjian
<rjian> :)
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia, anything else you want me to work on?
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: well, a bit more fluff padding would rock
<Burgundavia> basically, a short intro on Feisty being released
<Burgundavia> oh, wait
<Burgundavia> move the community release stuff up
<Burgundavia> maybe have a top level section called "Feisty Released"
<boredandblogging> and put the release notes stuff in that?
<boredandblogging> are we still doing the press coverage on feisty?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> first the announcement, then "locos celebrate"
<Burgundavia> then press coverage, then blog coverage
<poningru> can we move this to gobby?
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: have you got gobby?
<boredandblogging> no, I don't
<boredandblogging> i can install it
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> edgy or later will work
<boredandblogging> installing
<boredandblogging> can I still use the IP address listed under /EditingPolicies
<Burgundavia> poningru: is your server still up
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> i connected, but I don't #37
<boredandblogging> don't see
<Burgundavia> you need to create it
<boredandblogging> ok, created a new doc, now what?
<poningru> nope
<poningru> Burgundavia: its at that de guys server
<poningru> Burgundavia: yeah /EditingPolicies as it
<poningru> Burgundavia: ping
<poningru> do we wanna keep the feisty competition?
<poningru> since the frackin deadline was 19th?
<Burgundavia> which one?
<poningru> === The Funky Feisty Competition ===
<boredandblogging> it was?
<boredandblogging> may 19th
<poningru> <--- ignore
<poningru> I assumed april
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> <---idiot
<poningru> boredandblogging: done dude
<poningru> putting up on digg
<poningru> and reddit
<boredandblogging> give me a sec
<boredandblogging> let me remove the work in progress thing
<boredandblogging> should we fill out the in this issue part?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> and an intro para
<boredandblogging> i'll put them in
<Burgundavia> rocking
<Burgundavia> your work has been invaluable
<boredandblogging> glad I can help
<poningru> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Show_off_your_Feisty_celebrations_win_upto_500_and_various_Ubuntu_swag
<boredandblogging> think we are done.
<boredandblogging> added the intro para and in this issue, got rid of community spotlight
<Burgundavia> well, I will wait for a few hours to see beuno shows up
<boredandblogging> ok
<Burgundavia> are you an Ubuntu memeber yet
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> nope
<boredandblogging> i'm hoping this helps ;-)
<Burgundavia> you have done plenty
<Burgundavia> if you go up for membership at the next CC, I will support you
<poningru> yaay
<boredandblogging> cool, thanks, I need to figure out how to apply and stuff
<boredandblogging> if there are other ways of helping out, I'd like to be involved too, I like doing the marketing side, uses the other side of my brain
<poningru> boredandblogging: if I were a member I would support you as well ;)
<boredandblogging> haha, thanks poningru 
<Burgundavia> poningru: you not up yet?
<poningru> err never tried
<Burgundavia> you should
<poningru> yeah one of these days
<Burgundavia> you would be a shoein
<poningru> hehe thanks :)
<Burgundavia> hmm, still no beuno
<Burgundavia> poningru: have you spell checked the UWN?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> though before intro was added
<poningru> let me have another go at it
<Burgundavia> ok, just a sec
<Burgundavia> all yours, poningru
<poningru> looks good except couple of sections are still in there
<poningru> i.e infamous bugs
<poningru> and preview of next week
<poningru> should I delete those?
<Burgundavia> yep, nuke those
<poningru> looks good
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: The links to the two videos on your post don't seem to work/exist...
<poningru> tonyyarusso: he went to sleep
<tonyyarusso> poningru: 'k
<tonyyarusso> Gonna make me find them myself eh?
<poningru> Burgundavia: ok ready to rumble
<Burgundavia> ok, sounds good
<poningru> Burgundavia: btw mdke and I made change re: the italian UWN on the template
<Burgundavia> yep, saw that
<Burgundavia> poningru: you want to change the wiki pages
<Burgundavia> ?
<poningru> err which wiki page?
<Burgundavia> the uwn ones
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #37 is out, UWN #38 is in progress to be released Sunday April 29th | "My marketing efforts will dominate your face" :P | somerville32 is back!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o Burgundavia]  by Burgundavia
<poningru> oh gotcha
<Burgundavia> jenda: 37 is out
<juliux> morning
<poningru> yaay mid air
<jenda> yaay
<jenda> I'll forum-ize it, then
<jenda> morning, juliux 
<MenZa> morning people :)
<poningru> yarr
<mdke> the italian link says "Start one"
<mdke> can I remove that?
<Burgundavia> yep
<mdke> thx
<jenda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2513861#post2513861
<Burgundavia> thanks
<jenda> damned line-breaks...
<poningru> \o/
<poningru> hooray for forums
<poningru> even though they are evil
<jenda> well, maybe I should leave the line breaks from the email... they make it a little easier on the eyes.
<Burgundavia> http://www.linuxworld.com.au/index.php/id;1140961447;fp;4;fpid;1 <-- oh geez
<Burgundavia> item 3
<Burgundavia> ah wait, that is the newton article, reprinted
<poningru> yeah
<Burgundavia> did you email him?
<poningru> err not yet
<poningru> doing it now
<juliux> it's voting time;) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+polls
<poningru> grr yeah
<poningru> same this time
<poningru> I cant find the guys email
<Burgundavia> newtoin?
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> BigBadUnix: Thanks for your viewpoint. I've received several e-mails taking me to task for recommending Automatix, and there's similar reaction over on Slashdot. Personally, I've experienced no issues with Automatix on my Edgy and Feisty machines; I think Automatix has improved dramatically since its early days. But of course, anyone's mileage may vary. Luckily, fresh-install time is the best time to try something
<poningru>  potentially risky like Automatix; if the very worst happens, a 20 minute reinstall will get you back to where you were.
<poningru> from newton
<Burgundavia> where is that?
<poningru> http://forums.pcworld.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=31035#31035
<poningru> it seems he is defending automatix
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> well, I am going to reinstall at somepoint
<Burgundavia> and I will test automatix
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> elkbuntu: ping
<poningru> did the open week stuff ever hit digg or reddit?
<arruah> hi ppl
<Burgundavia> hello arruah
<arruah> anybody speak russian ? ;)
<MenZa> Nyet :(
<MenZa> #ubuntu-ru?
<MenZa> ;p
<arruah> ubuntu-ru-marketing ? :)
<poningru> yeah I should got to sleep as well
<MehdiHassanpour> hi :-)
<MehdiHassanpour> we would like to spread some ubuntu T-Shirts, Cups &... i our feisty install fest.
<MehdiHassanpour> can some one help me where we can provide some ?
<elkbuntu> poningru, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Open_Week_2
<popey> \o/ 
<MenZa> MehdiHassanpour: shirts, speak to juliux
<MenZa> MehdiHassanpour: mugs, cafepress.com/ubuntu
<MenZa> :p
<MehdiHassanpour> MenZa: ty :-)
<MenZa> np :)
<juliux> MehdiHassanpour, we will have t-shirts and polos for seel at the end of may, but you can try to get some for free from canonical
<juliux> sell
<juliux> MehdiHassanpour, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418314
<MehdiHassanpour> Juliux: ty for the link :)
<MehdiHassanpour> juliux: do you know where should I mail to get some for free?
<juliux> MehdiHassanpour, perhaps try to ask jono
<juliux> MehdiHassanpour, i only saw that they had a lot of t-shirts at cebit
<MehdiHassanpour> ty
<MehdiHassanpour> :-)
<juliux> cu later
<poningru> sigh cant sleep
* MenZa had that
<MenZa> :(
* poningru wonders what I can do
<MehdiHassanpour> jono: ty :)
<jenda> poningru: let's continue here :)
<jenda> first of all... /me headdesks
<jenda> AAARGH.
<jenda> Why does UTC+1 become UTC+2 in the summer? Who thought of thta? I want their head on a silver platter.
<jenda> OK, first I'll try to find out if I could make it at least for the first half hour.
<poningru> awww
<poningru> mhmm
<poningru> what are we gonna talk about?
<poningru> is it just straight questions?
<jenda> Ah.
<jenda> Good, I can make it till 18:30
<jenda> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 23 2007, 09:02:45 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 1 day
<jenda> by god, it really is a two hour difference.
<jenda> gargh :)
<jenda> poningru: we will have to talk about something :)
<jenda> and then people will start posing questions.
<poningru> oh frack
<poningru> this is in 6 hours
<jenda> no
<jenda> it's on wednesday
<poningru> well yeah
<poningru> but open week starts in 6 hours
<jenda> yes
<poningru> I guess...
<poningru> oh well I will miss some obvious  stuff
<poningru> but yeah we should sit down tomorrow and come up with some stuff
<poningru> to speak about
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I was intending to wrte a skeleton of what I would like said and send it out to the team members who'd participate
<poningru> yeah def, sounds like a good idea
<jenda> basically, I believe the MT is so decentralised that we each have our own bits to say
<jenda> I have a few lines of that ready already, but I just found out I have an exam on wednesday, too so I'll have a hard time :)
<jenda> I'll try getting the structure of the session done first, so that y'all can start working on what to fill it up with.
<poningru> k
<poningru> ok I have to go to sleep nn dude
<poningru> patiently awaiting your mail :)
<jenda> good night :)
<MenZa> I can now wear the Ubuntu shirt with pride
<MenZa> My Ubuntu system runs yet again \o/
<jenda> I assume you all read the mailing list and are voting in the CC elections? :)
* MenZa weeps.
<MenZa> Desktop cube is bullying me
* jenda had to stop using it :/
<jenda> juliux: My EX just ordered a POLO shirt!!!
<jenda> !!!
* jenda runs and hides
<juliux> jenda, cool
<juliux> hehe mark's mail for the cc voting has a yellow background, is yellow now a new official ubuntu color?
<juliux> jenda, here are the pictures from the berlin subway;) it is real there is advertising for ubuntu! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/86753/30/
<MenZa> ooh
<MenZa> on fancy monitors and everything
<juliux> yes
<juliux> in the informationsystem of the subway in berlin
<Burgwork> hye somerville32
<somerville32> Heya Burgwork 
<jenda> somerville32: hola...
<jenda> somerville32: you might want to identify ;)
* somerville32 is identified.
<somerville32> :D
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> you lost your cloak?
<somerville32> Nope
<jenda> nah
<somerville32> Just reconnected
<jenda> ah
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> And I had to identify after I reconnected because I don't have my client configured to do it at login
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> you must've ID'd split seconds after I whois'd
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> hehe
<jenda> somerville32: would you like to speak a bit about the UWN during the Ubuntu Open Week?
<jenda> probably along with beuno and Burgwork
<somerville32> Sure thing.
<somerville32> On Wednesday?
<jenda> and Saturday
<jenda> wednesday is more importand, because I'll only be there till 18:30 :(
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> np
<jenda> *t
<jenda> coolio
<jenda> i'll send out a draft of what I'll try to get across soon
<somerville32> ok
<jenda> hopefully in about an hour
<jenda> elkbuntu: ping
<jenda> elkbuntu: I wonder - would you like to talk about the counter and the surveys?
<jenda> and did I already ask you? ;)
<jenda> Damn, how can I present the marketing team if the wiki looks like that :) it's like ayear old.
<jenda> right, last edit, a month ago.
* jenda just got $1.60 from someone who just wants 2 stickers...
<jenda> oh well, the post office gets richest on that ;)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<juliux> jenda, did you see the pictures from berlin?
<jenda> yes :)
<jenda> they are teh awsummest
<juliux> it comes up every 10mins
<juliux> on the subway line u7 in berlin
<jenda> that's AWESOME
<jenda> Who's to blame?
* tsmithe would like to see the photos
<jenda> tsmithe: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/86753/30/
<tsmithe> uu
<tsmithe> WOW!
<jenda> uhum.
<jenda> juliux: who is to blaaaame? :)
<jenda> I gotta know that ;)
<tsmithe> me too!
<tsmithe> das ist besonders cool!
<juliux> jenda, as i understand ist the user atze.peng make this
<juliux> jenda, he is working the company which makes the content for the displaysystems
<jenda> juliux: hehe
<jenda> lucky him.
<jenda> it's still amazing.
<MitchM> jenda, I guess there have been some performance problems on the server lately -- should be fixed now. <3
<jenda> wow
<jenda> that's what I call a drive by
<jenda> I can't even tell him off for his server flipping out :)
<jenda> My project for the summer: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeEventsBox
<jenda> I'll start a donation drive in July...
<Burgwork> jenda: you want a GNOME or an Ubuntu events box?
<jenda> Ubuntu, of course
<jenda> Has it been done?
<jenda> it won't hurt to have another ;)
<Burgwork> I have never heard of one
<Burgwork> canonical and I discussed having an Ubuntu banner for the East Coast of NA
<jenda> a banner would be great to include.
<jenda> I'll give this more attention after the exam season :)
<jenda> I wonder if I can get away without having to foot too much of the bill myself.
<jenda> Although the profits of the swag I sold (and will sell by then) will find a nice place in such a project ;)
<jenda> besides, I have a good paying job now, so I might even be able to part with a bit of my own ;)
<Burgwork> that is an excellent idea
<Burgwork> I would approach varioius other loco teams, figure out a plan for the next year
<Burgwork> basically, these are the shows we need somethign for
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-24
<Burgwork> then approach canonical with said plan
<Burgwork> figure out who is going to keep it, etc.
<Riddell> I'm sure I've seen jono talking about getting event boxes available
<Burgwork> Riddell: right, but having a plan is stilla  good idea
<Riddell> Burgwork: by the way, isn't the fridge story you posted a bit unprofessional?  it looks a lot like ubuntu et al are slagging off kubuntu
<Burgwork> Riddell: nah, nixternal and I wrote it up
<Burgwork> after nixternal only did a Kubuntu story
<Riddell> it's not as bad as the guadec web page having a comment that does slag off KDE admittadly :)
<Burgwork> well, the akademy page from 2006 said "the free desktop"
<Burgwork> which I remember pointing out to you
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> and what does it say at the top of http://www.gnome.org/ ?
<Burgwork> right, that is because gnome.org is being revamped
<Burgwork> there wsa a time when gnome and kde didn't admit their existance
<Riddell> which doesn't mean guadec should allow comments on their web pages that just slag off kde
<Burgwork> which page is it?
<Riddell> http://www.guadec.org/GUADEC2007/
<Burgwork> right, that comment is from a user
<Burgwork> I suspect that those comments are not moderated
<jenda> I'd like to make it a Canonical-independent community effort.
<jenda> I don't insist however ;)
<Riddell> Burgwork: they are, that page had spam on it a while ago and someone deleted that
<Burgwork> jenda: the shipping costs on that thing are going to be huge
<Burgwork> Riddell: hmm, I will pass the comment along
<jenda> Burgwork: true
<jenda> Burgwork: but they'll be a _fraction_ of the price, and I think the receiving team could try and foot that particular expense.
<Riddell> Burgwork: thanks
<Burgwork> no worries
<Burgwork> the fridge post was a joke and nixternal and I chatted about it a bunch
<jenda> okeydoke
<jenda> I've got the draft of what i'd like said in our session...
<jenda> I'll be sending it out by email.
<jenda> sent
<jenda> please give feedback :)
* jenda collapses
* #ubuntu-marketing  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<jenda> poningru: ping
<jenda> why do people have to be asleep when I need them ;)
<jenda> poningru: Could you take the reins of the MT session in the Ubuntu Open Week once I'm gone?
<jenda> poningru: use the email I sent (and any corrections that may appear between now and then) for reference, voice and devoice speakers as needed.
<jenda> poningru: anyone who the mail was sent to should be voiced when they ask to, and if I left someone out - decide authoritatively :)
<jenda> poningru: one more thing - and if it falls apart and silent, it'll be your fault ;)
<jenda> (besides it being my fault for not being there in the first place)
<Tm_T> =)
<mdke> jenda: I seem to have killed that thread about french add-ons to the UWN, no replies :(
<poningru> jenda: hmm?
<poningru> oh ok
<poningru> damn I guess I will start planning after tomorrow morn's exam
<jenda> poningru: hehe, I've got one too
<jenda> mdke: hmm
<jenda> mdke: might be, but I agree with what you wrote there.
<mdke> oh
<jenda> mdke: consider the silence an acquiescence ;)
<jenda> now its up to the UWN team to decide what they want to do with that issue.
<jenda> Burgwork, beuno?
<jenda> (somerville?)
<jenda> others? :)
<poningru> ok I have to go to sleep
<poningru> I will work on this stuff tomorrow
<jenda> poningru: nighty night
<poningru> and email it out
<jenda> coolio
<poningru> nn
<jenda> I'll get back to it at 14:00 UTC - 4 hours before the showdown, methinks
<jenda> good night
<poningru> wait.. isnt this on wednesday?
<poningru> oh by tomorrow I meant tuesday
<poningru> since its still 0305 tuesday morn here
<poningru> so yeah test in like 6 hours
<poningru> I'll work on this stuff tomorrow as in after that exam
<poningru> nn
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
<jenda> nn :)
<jenda> I might be available for the next 12 hours or so
<jenda> (12-15)
<jenda> but will try not to be.
<juliux> jenda, hi, today an other book arrived here
<jenda> great! :)
<jenda> what condition?
<juliux> jenda, not new not bad
<jenda> ok, that's good enough ;)
<jenda> truth be told, if it were individual pages in a plastic bag, it would have to do ;)
<jenda> (individual _torn_ pages and not even all of them ;))
<jenda> BTW, is it a bad thing that I noticed thta the weather applet is showing it's raining before I noticed the actual rain out the window?
<jenda> yay, two more shirt orders.
<Tm_T> jenda: :)
<Tm_T> jenda: what shirts you did provide?
<MenZa> Tm_T: juliux provides shirts, not jenda ;)
<Tm_T> aah
* Tm_T is still new in this channel
<MenZa> He's got polo shirts, regular t-shirts and business shirts
<MenZa> All with Ubuntu logo embroids
<MenZa> T-shirts are 10 euros, polos are 15 and business shirts 20 euros each.
<Tm_T> yup, have to remember poke him, we will need business shirts at some point this summer (and ofcourse later)
<MenZa> :D
<Tm_T> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> np :)
<MenZa> He's juliux AT ubuntu DASH de DOT org
<jenda> Tm_T: correct ;)
<jenda> Tm_T: I'm the sticker and poster guy, for now.
<jenda> I might work on 'roughcut' shirts later on...
* Tm_T thinks maybe Jono Bacon's record isn't best promotional music
<Tm_T> I haven't found single mention of Ubuntu yet :(
<jenda> Tm_T: you aren't allowed to say that!
<Tm_T> jenda: I didn't say, just thinking out loud ;)
<Tm_T> maybe I can dub "Ubuntu" in someway ;--P
<jenda> To be honest, you aren't even allowed to think that ;)
<Tm_T> damned!
* Tm_T goes pick his tinfoilhat
<Tm_T> stop reading my mind!
<jenda> :)
* Vorian throws eggnog on meatballhat 
* meatballhat wipes eggnog from eyes ...  gapes in disbelief
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> hello meatballhat :)
<jenda> I've noticed there's been some work on the wiki ;)
<meatballhat> jenda: halllllooooo :)
* jenda drowns Vorian in eggnog
* jenda runs
<meatballhat> still workin' too ... for a few minutes
* jenda thinks studying makes him aggressive
<jenda> might be because it's law that I study...
<jenda> anyway, I better get back to it.
<Vorian> jenda 
<Vorian> hey
<Vorian> jenda 
<jenda> _
<jenda> '_'
<Vorian> ^.^
<jenda> _`
<Vorian> *_*
<jenda> _
<jenda> Macrons ftw ;)
<elkbuntu> o.O
* jenda gets back to work
<Vorian> jenda
<Vorian> relax
<Vorian> take some time off
* jenda has been taking the past 4 months off :)
<Vorian> lol
<jenda> Vorian, why are there no people responding in the UWN section on the forums?
<Vorian> I don't know....
<Vorian> hmmm
<Vorian> maybe it's signature time jenda 
<jenda> hmm?
<Vorian> UWN forum link in your (our) signature's on the forum
<Vorian> jenda, if it makes you feel better, I just replied :)
<meatballhat> jenda: taken a peep at the DIY Design Spec yet?
<jenda> meatballhat: nope
<jenda> meatballhat: mind if I don't till tomorrow? :)
<jenda> bah, I looked ;)
<meatballhat> heeheehee
<meatballhat> it ain't done yet, but Troy's sure whipping me into shape  ;-)
<jenda> "Mark is a gazillionaire with too much on his plate."
<jenda> Whahahaaahaa
<jenda> :D
* jenda is rooolling on the floor.
<jenda> meatballhat: how did you know he had a 7-yo niece?
<jenda> meatballhat: it's a foreign language to me, but I trust you know what you're doing :)
<meatballhat> heeheehee ...  I'm just slappy  ;-)
<jenda> juliux: got 8 shirt orders to date :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> I'll try to make them pay in advance - if they do, I'll be able to pay you in advance too.
<juliux> great
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> How many am I on, juliux?
<MenZa> 6?
<juliux> MenZa, dk == 6, de==10
<juliux> MenZa, oh now dk == 9
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> awesome
<MenZa> cz?
<juliux> i didn't get an mail from cz and nl ;)
<MenZa> haha
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<juliux> they colleting it first and then they send me an e-mail
<MenZa> that's fine
<juliux> so it is for me easier then for the dk team;)
<MenZa> heh
<jenda> MenZa: I'll be picking them up in a bunch, so no reason to bombard jules with individual requests.
<juliux> jenda, +1
<jenda> And besides... you're giving the poor guy a hard time. We win.
<jenda> :)
* jenda runs
<juliux> i think we need a real race ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> juliux: can I pay in beers? :)
<juliux> jenda, no, i don't like cz beer
<jenda> damn you :)
<jenda> not even the Pilsner?
<juliux> no
* jenda changed his mind.
* jenda won't come.
<jenda> :)
<juliux> i am coming from northern germany, we drin jever, becks, holsten and flensburger
<juliux> s/drink/drin
<boredandblogging> beuno, you there?
<beuno> boredandblogging: hey
<beuno> jenda: just replied to your email
<beuno> I'm off to lunch
<beuno> but I'll hang around here all day
<jenda> coolio, thx
<jenda> I'll try to be gone for what's left of the day ;)
<jenda> but you know me.
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> ok, well, email works too
<jenda> beuno: you mean the first one you sent?
<jenda> I didn't get another.
<jenda> got it.
<jenda> Nope, no wiki, sorry.
<Tm_T> juliux: ping
<juliux> Tm_T, pong
<Tm_T> juliux: any pics of business shirt?
<juliux> Tm_T, not yet
<Tm_T> juliux: ok, one of our local marketing team fellows asked, we prolly like to get ~5 of them at some point
<juliux> Tm_T, as you can read on my forums post i need the orders befor the 1 may
<juliux> Tm_T, we will only order t-shirts and poloshirt for stock
<Tm_T> juliux: auts, forum post in where? I haven't used forums much really
<juliux> Tm_T, what is your e-mail adress? i can send you an e-mail which summaries everything
<Tm_T> juliux: jussi.kekkonen@gmail.com
<juliux> Tm_T, you have mail
<MenZa> /win 14
<Tm_T> juliux: thanks
<MenZa> ;/
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-25
<jono> jenda_: ping
<Tm_T> hi jono 
<jono> hey
<jenda_> jono: pong
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<juliux> hi
<MenZa> hi juliux
<juliux> hey menza
<MenZa> :/
<juliux> hi all
<jenda> yo, da jules.
<jenda> I'll be ordering the rest of the books today.
<jenda> juliux: I'll also probably be buying A2 posters.
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> juliux: they are extremely hard to ship, obviously - could you find out if the German LoCo would be interested in any?
<jenda> I'd bring them on my trip.
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, sure i can ask around for the A2 posters
<jenda> I'm doing the batch because France will buy 50 of them.
<jenda> The price will be around 1 EUR apiece - but it could be up to 2. I'll get the final quote tomorrow.
<juliux> jenda, nice
<KalleDK_> Hey I'm looking for a place to get ubuntu posters for my wall... is there a webshop I can buy this from ??
<jenda> KalleDK: hmm
<jenda> KalleDK: I would be the webshop ;)
<jenda> KalleDK: I have A3 posters of this design: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-layout.jpg
<jenda> KalleDK: /8
<jenda> oops :)
<jenda> KalleDK: I might soon have an A2 version.
<Xander21c> Hello
<KalleDK> jenda where do you ship and what is the prices for A2 :)
<KalleDK> jenda btw lovely design :)
<MenZa> KalleDK: Jeg har nogle sm liggende
<MenZa> A4
<MenZa> Sgu fin kvalitet
<KalleDK> Jaaa.... men ser ikke ud af meget p en stor vg :P
<MenZa> Jeg kan sende et par stykker, hvis det skulle vre
<MenZa> Sandt, desvrre
<MenZa> jenda, I'd like to put down a reservation for an A2 poster
<KalleDK> Har fet nogle redhat posters i A2 og de er rimelig lkre.. men eftersom det er ubuntu jeg bruger er det lidt malplaceret at ha dem hngende :D
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> sandt :D
<MenZa> jeg kan ivrigt anbefale enUbuntu polo eller t-shirt fra tyskland
<MenZa> fr du ubuntu-dk mailing listen?
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> MenZa: just one?
<MenZa> jenda: just Denmarkspeak.
<KalleDK> Selvom den ene er fed (selvom det er nakket fra gandhi)
<MenZa> jenda: arr
<jenda> MenZa: the shipping would be insane on that.
<MenZa> jenda: it would?
<MenZa> D:
<jenda> MenZa: 2 Euro for the poster (max) - 5 euro shipping - maybe more...
<MenZa> so I'll get a few.
<MenZa> ;p
<KalleDK> First they ignore you - Then they laugh at you - Then they fight you - Then you win...
<jenda> Mohandas Ghandi.
<KalleDK> And I would like it also...
<jenda> How about you get one package and split it there?
<KalleDK> - yep here in danish Selvom den ene er fed (selvom det er nakket fra gandhi)
<jenda> you would save on shipping ;)
<KalleDK> You got a point
<jenda> I'd save on work :-D
<KalleDK> jenda is it possible to get it customized a bit ?? 
<jenda> KalleDK: unfortunately, entirely impossible
<KalleDK> dammit :P
<jenda> KalleDK: unless you customize it yourself, manually, scissors, markers, etc. :)
<KalleDK> would like to have some of the text removed :)
<KalleDK> HAHA
<jenda> Which part?
<jenda> I might have it removed _before_ I put them to print if I agree with you ;)
<KalleDK> The best..... and Find out ...
<KalleDK> I know that stuff :D
<jenda> hehe
<KalleDK> And people who come with me also know where to get ubuntu for free :D
<jenda> I don't think I'll be doing that ;)
<jenda> They are intended primarily as marketing materials :)
<KalleDK> I can see ;)
<KalleDK> But my bedroom is not the best marketplace
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I try to strike a compromise between decoration and marketing - the posters seemed to have fulfilled their role there rather well.
<jenda> 
<jenda> oops
<KalleDK> Well a few girls would see it.. though they wont understand... and I wont be in the mood to tell them about ubuntu :D:D:D:D:D:D
<jenda> haha
<MenZa> :O
* jenda already shipped 550 of the A3 posters
<jenda> MenZa: I'll have a final quote on the price tomorrow.
<MenZa> alright :)
<jenda> I don't believe it should be more than 2
<jenda> euro
<MenZa> cool, cool :)
<jenda> In fact, I can guarantee that, because there's no way I'll pay that much :-D
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> juliux: ping again :)
<juliux> jenda, perhaps a pong
<jenda> juliux: were there any labels on the books, naming the seller?
<juliux> jenda, not on the books
<jenda> they would be something like 'betterworld.com'
<jenda> on the package?
<juliux> yes on the package
<juliux> but i removed the package
<jenda> ok
<jenda> :)
<juliux> but it was not only betterworld.com
<jenda> hippobooks and greatbuybooks are others I'm suspicous it might have been ;)
<juliux> could be
<jenda> ok :)
* MenZa falls apart.
<boredandblogging> Burgwork: ping
<Burgwork> boredandblogging: pong
<boredandblogging> Burgwork: the times of meetings on the UWN, are they supposed to be UTC or local to the event? For example times for conferences
<Burgwork> mention both
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> btw, I'm  going to take your suggestion and try for member at the next CC meeting
* Vorian highfives boredandblogging 
<boredandblogging> lol, hi Vorian
<Vorian> :)
<XVampireX> HEY PEOPLE
<MenZa> NO!
<XVampireX> Fundraiser
<Vorian> hi XVampireX 
<MenZa> GET. OUT!
<XVampireX> for ubuntu marketing
<MenZa> ;p
<MenZa> oooh
<MenZa> make yourself comfortable
<XVampireX> MenZa: I once knew a person with the nick Mandzo or something like that
* MenZa drags out a large cushion
<Tm_T> juliux: ping
<juliux> Tm_T, pong
<XVampireX> MenZa: Are you sure you're not him?
<Tm_T> juliux: we might order 20 shirts, it's ok?
* MenZa nods at XVampireX
<juliux> Tm_T, great
<MenZa> I don't think juliux minds ;P
<juliux> Tm_T, you will lead the race between the locoteams;)
<MenZa> D:
<MenZa> bugger.
<Tm_T> juliux: seems like we have disagreement what kind of shirt this "button up shirt" is
<XVampireX> Fine
<XVampireX> I even remember his country
* MenZa was doing so well.
* MenZa goes back to his TeX
<Tm_T> juliux: any photo of "this kind of button up" you can show me? just what kind of shirt it is
<juliux> Tm_T, it is a business shirt which you wear with a suit
<Tm_T> juliux: ah, just what I thought, those fools!
<Tm_T> thanks sir
<juliux> Tm_T, np
<juliux> Tm_T, in german we call it all shirt so it is not easie in english;)
<Tm_T> then it definately is ~20 shirts :-)
<juliux> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.krawatten-ties.com/images/hemden/ahlemeyer/US1_9023_sm.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.krawatten-ties.com/index.php%3FcPath%3D90%26s%3D3&h=230&w=160&sz=7&hl=de&start=12&tbnid=GRGcQsdIUxQSDM:&tbnh=108&tbnw=75&prev=/images%3Fq%3Danzugshemd%26gbv%3D2%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DG
<juliux> Tm_T, can you send mit this via e-mail?
<Tm_T> juliux: especially when I'm not native speaker (so there's multiple translations)
<juliux> Tm_T, with all the details
<juliux> Tm_T, hehe
<juliux> Tm_T, where are you from?
<Tm_T> juliux: as soon as all is gathered, that will take day or two
<Tm_T> juliux: Finland
<juliux> Tm_T, hwei pwei ;)
<Tm_T> "hyv piv" you mean?
<juliux> yes
<Tm_T> :)
<juliux> i only heard it i never write it
<Tm_T> close enough :)
<juliux> my mother learnd some Finnish
<MenZa> Finnish is cool
<Tm_T> heh, maybe I can talk with your mother when we do strike to Germany
<juliux> Tm_T, hehe
<juliux> Tm_T, i am not sure how good here finnish is
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-26
<adamant1988> Hello all
<Burgwork> hey adamant1988
<adamant1988> Hello Burgwork
<adamant1988> Burgwork: I'm sitting on a proposal for a  community wide mentoring program, uhm, how do I go about getting that in place? 
<Burgwork> talk to jono
<adamant1988> Great, I'll do that
<juliux> morning
<juliux> jenda, i lost my sticky at ubuntuforums:(
<jenda> huh
* jenda checks
<jenda> juliux: re-stuck?
<jenda> erm, s/?/./
<juliux> ???
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> np
* jenda investigates furthr
<jenda> er
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> whatever :)
<juliux> hi jono 
<jono> hey
<MenZa> hey juliux
<jenda> hola, jono 
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<jono> hey jenda
<jenda> hey juliux
<jenda> :-D
<MenZa> :)
<juliux> MenZa, did you get it yesterday? dk will lose the shirt race against finland;)
<jenda> and hey MenZa :)
<jenda> juliux: whoa!
<jenda> juliux: how many do they have?
<juliux> jenda, finland wants to take 20
<jenda> I'll buy 15 for myself, then.
<juliux> hehe
* jenda runs
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> juliux: heh, I saw
<MenZa> juliux: How many are accounted for now, then?
<juliux> MenZa, you mean from dk ?
<MenZa> No, generally
<juliux> i have 20 orders here
<juliux> but i haven't get the orders from the finland loco, cz loco and not from the nl loco
<MenZa> :o
<juliux> but we will make 100 poloshirts and 50 t-shirts for the expos in  germany
<MenZa> great
<jenda> juliux: massive ;)
<juliux> jenda, last time we hade also 100 poloshirts and 50 t-shirts;9
<jenda> juliux: I ordered some 8 more books yesterday. Once they all come, I'll head out ;)
<jenda> neat ):
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> *:)
* juliux will have enough paper to make some fire in the winter;)
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> wait, that reminds me, didn't I win a book at one point in -trivia?
<MenZa> :/
<juliux> hehe
<MenZa> jenda: I think you had that one?
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> MenZa: really?
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure
<jenda> MenZa: the sponsor was rob... I suppose he didn't send it.
<MenZa> ah
<MenZa> Poke him for me, willya ;P?
<jenda> MenZa: he is also MIA, so good luck finding him ;)
<juliux> MIA =
<juliux> ?
<MenZa> haha
<MenZa> Missing in Action
<juliux> ah
<MenZa> Away, juliux
<MenZa> ;)
<MenZa> If you do see him, poke him for me, jenda
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> 9 shirt orders here :)
<jenda> MenZa: will do.
<jenda> MenZa: he seems to be gone, though :/
<jenda> juliux: you'll have mayhem with all the shirt variants you offer :-D
<jenda> I think it's about 8 types... and 5-7 sizes of each... sheesh :)
<MenZa> jenda: :(
<juliux> jenda, no problem
<MenZa> juliux: You started doing them late May, right?
<jenda> MenZa: I can give you his email, if you want.
<MenZa> jenda: Nah, I'll wait until he comes back
<jenda> I gotta run now.
<jenda> ok
<MenZa> alright, cya :)
<juliux> MenZa, no i will send the order to the company at the second may, but they need 3 weeks to make them
<MenZa> ah alright
<juliux> MenZa, and then i am one week off for linuxtag in berlin so can start sending them out at the beginig of june
<juliux> MenZa, but we will only send them out if i have the money;)
<MenZa> yes of course :)
<juliux> jenda, i have no problems with that i heard logistics last turn at university;)
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> juliux: hehe, nice
<jenda> jono: a little unstable today, are we? :)
<jono> jenda: setting up a new machine :)
<jenda> 
<MenZa> I can't believe how much LaTeX rocks.
<adamant1988> jono: ping
<jono> adamant1988: pong
<adamant1988> That was fast, haha
<adamant1988> jono: , I have a written out proposal for a mentoring program to make it easier for anyone to get involved in a group of their choice (as long ad the group supports it) I was told I should take that to you
<adamant1988> let me get you the link at the USDF
<jono> could you mail me it adamant1988?
<adamant1988> absolutely, the basic idea is that every channel would have #x-x-class or something open that was a dedicated learning environment. 
<adamant1988> People from the project who didn't mind to help go just be available in the class to help out, etc.
<adamant1988> jono: jono   at      ubuntu   dot   com right?
<jono> adamant1988: yep :)
<jono> sounds cool :)
<adamant1988> jono: Yeah, I thought it may help in getting more people to get involved
<jono> :)
<adamant1988> the common complaint is, "I would love to help, but I don't know how"
<adamant1988> So, make it easy for them to learn how if they care to.
<adamant1988> jono: you have mail :) 
<jono> thanks :)
<adamant1988> It's not a long proposal but I tried to cover everything, I edited it slightly after being involved in open week.
<jono> cool, will check into when I get a mo :)
<adamant1988> Great, I'd really be pleased to see this done to an extent.  I'd be willing to babysit it myself and do most of the leg work, even. 
<jono> cool
<jono> right, I best run, back soon
<jono> thanks adamant1988 :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: ping
<jenda> juliux: ping :)
<jenda> juliux: lart my memory - did you say you wanted me to bring some more stickers to Dresden, or not?
<jenda> I'd count with them in the order I'll be putting down this week.
<juliux> hi jenda 
<jenda> hola
<jenda> I'm semi-here :)
<adamant1988> jono: hello :)
<jono> hey
<adamant1988> jono: any chance to read that email I sent you earlier in the day?
<jono> adamant1988: sorry, I am really busy, you will need to wait until I get to it
<adamant1988> jono: It's fine, just curious is all.
<beuno> jenda: ping
<jenda> semi pong, I guess
<jenda> beuno_: pong
<jenda> T-40 minutes
<beuno_> jenda: so how is this going to work?  :D
<jenda> beuno: it's going to work ;)
<jenda> beuno: I'll start it off, saying what I have to say. When I get to individual projects, I'll hope you folks pipe up that you'd like to say something, and I'll voice you.
<beuno> jenda: should I write up a quick text to copy and paste?
<jenda> Maybe
<jenda> don't stress it, though.
<jenda> It shouldn't look like canned speech
<beuno> ah
<beuno> right
<jenda> Actually, it'd be better if it was written on the spot, typos and all ;)
<beuno> then I won't
<jenda> If we were to give them canned speech, we could have just put it on the wiki ;)
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll jump in when I can then
<jenda> cool ;)
* jenda looks over the writeup he did
* MenZa pokes jenda
<MenZa> You need LaTeX.
<jenda> No thanks, I prefer pills
* jenda runs
<MenZa> D:
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> jenda, how's it going?
<jenda> tsmithe: getting ready, getting nervous ;)
<jenda> a bit
<tsmithe> ready for?
* tsmithe is out of it
<jenda> well, not really - I just saved my dad's data from being lost (through my fault, too), so i know I'm nowhere near nervous :)
<jenda> tsmithe: Ubuntu Open Week, check the schedule :)
<tsmithe> oh of course
<tsmithe> i can't memorise a whole schedule, tho :P
<tsmithe> and, why nervous?
<jenda> tsmithe: I wouldn't expect you to ;)
<tsmithe> :P
<jenda> I'd just expect you to memorize the most important parts ;)
* jenda hides
<tsmithe> there's only, what, 214 people in there :P
<tsmithe> jenda, can't even remember those
<jenda> 214? My test on Wed was in room #214 ;)
<tsmithe> coincidence. maybe not
<tsmithe> how was the test?
<jenda> dunno yet
<jenda> felt good, I think.
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> last time i felt good in a test i did badly :'(
<jenda> It was one of those writing tests where you have no clue how you did till you get it back... unless you're really good, I guess.
<jenda> I'll get back to getting ready for the session
* jenda turns off music.
<tsmithe> and of course you're not really good
<tsmithe> and why no smooth jazz?!
* jenda would turn off music if amarok hadn't frozen
<jenda> tsmithe: I turn music off when I really have to concentrate.
<jenda> I'm not really good, no.
<tsmithe> nor is any real person
<tsmithe> the ones that are are just instigated by government to put you off
<jenda> heheh
<jenda> I gotta get ready for my session.
<tsmithe> isn't it a copy/paste jobbie?
<jenda> no :-D
<tsmithe> oh why not?
<jenda> I'll be making it up on the spot along a prepared schedule.
<jenda> read above
<jenda> (my convo with beuno)
<tsmithe> aha
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> and btw, weechat is way nicer than irssi
<jenda> gah
<jenda> I need the powah of irssi ;)
<jenda> back to preparing (DnD)
<tsmithe> why need teh powah?
<tsmithe> weechat has teh powah!
<tsmithe> DnD == ?
<beuno> tsmithe: it started
<tsmithe> it?
<beuno> the session in #ubuntu-classroom
<tsmithe> started?
<beuno> I'm not going to win, am I?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> :P
* beuno hides
<tsmithe> :D
* Tm_T does his best to distract jenda
<jenda> Tm_T: failure.
<Tm_T> as usual
<Tm_T> I'm too small and shy :(
<Tm_T> but aren't we all without pants?
<jenda> beuno: would you be ready to say a bit about the UWN?
<beuno> jenda: yeap, pinged you in -chat
<jenda> got it
<beuno> jenda: tell me when to stop  :D
<jenda> beuno: as long as you like ;)
<jenda> beuno: I'll start about DIY as soon as you finish, you can join in on that.
<beuno> jenda: sorry that came out a bit messy, I didn't have time to "organize" what I wanted to say before hand  :(
<jenda> no problem at all :)
<jenda> it was fine
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, so what about your DIY project ^^
<jenda> what about it? :)
* beuno hides
<BHSPitMonkey> you planned to talk about it -.-
<jenda> ah
<jenda> well
<jenda> umm
<jenda> :)
<jenda> It's the remnant of Spreadubuntu
<jenda> Spreadubuntu was an ambitious project - and way too much to succeed, IMO, so I cut it down to the DIY site.
<BHSPitMonkey> like spreadfirefox?
<jenda> a little bit
<jenda> it was the inspiration
<jenda> although it has moved to a totally different sphere.
<beuno> jenda: did I tell you I got my "Ubuntu Stats" project going again?
<jenda> Well, a picture will say a lot more than a thousand words, BHSPitMonkey :)
<beuno> I found someone in my LoCo willing to help me out and it's really taking off
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: we have an unfinished working copy at diy.devubuntu.com
<RobsterUK> Hi guys
<jenda> Hello RobsterUK :)
<jenda> RobsterUK, meet beuno
<jenda> beuno, meet RobsterUK 
<jenda> beuno's been helping on DIY
<RobsterUK> hey beuno what up
<jenda> RobsterUK thought DIY's dead, so started a spreadubuntu of its own
<jenda> beuno: no, you didn't tell me ;)
<beuno> hey RobsterUK, I'm BeunoAr  :p
<beuno> ooooh, that's interesting
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: you might also want to look at the wiki, which explains what the project is for
<RobsterUK> is Dan around tonight?
<beuno> RobsterUK: what have you got up to now?
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: the idea is summed up in "supply marketing resources to LoCos and individuals"
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, the site itself needs some technical work ^^
<jenda> RobsterUK: apparently not
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: it's unfinished.
<jenda> In the works.
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, that's an awesome project.
<jenda> :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I'd been wondering if there was some offical outlet for that kind of stuff.
<BHSPitMonkey> official, even
<RobsterUK> beuno: have a look, spreadubuntu.co.uk
<jenda> Once it's done, it will be.
<RobsterUK> Jenda found my site and contacted me about working with the marketing team on the existing project
<beuno> jenda: do you mind if I sum up what you've said in the meeting in a blog post to the planet?  I want to make a "help with UWN in 3 easy steps" type of post too
<jenda> well, actually, tsmithe led me to it ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> RobsterUK, lmao at the ubuntu v. boobs post
<jenda> beuno: not at all :)
<jenda> beuno: if you don't humiliate me publically :)
<jenda> beuno: even more than I did myself, that is.
<RobsterUK> BHSPitMonkey: yeah i found that on a blog, thought it was funny
<beuno> jenda: I'll try, but you know me...
<jenda> beuno: hehehe
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: I'm sorry, but I'm totally exhausted
<beuno> jenda: great job by the way
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, sorry for what
<jenda> beuno: thanks ;)
<beuno> it was very clear and understandable, which is hard to accomplish
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: for giving you a link instead of saying stuffs :)
<BHSPitMonkey> np, I get it.
<BHSPitMonkey> I already had something like this envisioned
<BHSPitMonkey> so I get it :P
<beuno> jenda: maybe we should get RobsterUK to help us get close to spreadubuntu.com  :D
<jenda> beuno: that's what I'm intending :)
<jenda> I'm rather exhausted to figure out how we could combine efforts right now.
<tsmithe> RobsterUK, excellent to see you here :)
<beuno> jenda: don't worry, I'll make sure I keep in touch with RobsterUK
<jenda> :)
<beuno> RobsterUK: can you send me a quick email to: beuno@ubuntu.com so I have your address?
<RobsterUK> beuno: thats what i was hoping for in setting up my site...in the long term
<beuno> RobsterUK: great, we could use some help, it's just been Dan and me (on the tecnical side), and we've both been busy lately
<beuno> if you can drop me a line and maybe hang around here, I'll make sure we have a small meeting to get things organised
<RobsterUK> sorry bueno i have to go right now, please email me rob@sharpsites.co.uk
<beuno> RobsterUK: doing it now
<RobsterUK> i am in work right now and i have to leave to catch the last bus (its 10:30 here)
<beuno> nice to meet you
<RobsterUK> you to, talk soon
<jenda> meatballhat!
<meatballhat> :)   in and out .... sorry   
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
<beuno> meatballhat: it seems we might have a new volunteer for DIY
<jenda> beuno: or so we hope ;)
<beuno> well, he's got the drive for it...
<jenda> He seemed not to insist on keeping his project up, though.
<jenda> oh, I'm not afraid of that - I'm more afraid of splitter-ism
<beuno> jenda: I'll make sure I try and find some solution we are all happy with
<beuno> ok, I'm out
<beuno> have to prepare for a date
<beuno> I'm cooking tonight!  weeee
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> good luck ;)
<beuno> I don't need luck, I have a backup frozen pizza  :D
<jenda> hahaha
<beuno> again, great job on the presentation today jenda
<beuno> ba byes!
<jenda> thankee :)
<jenda> meatballhat: there wasn't even time to talk about DIY
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, FYI, I'm always willing to help in areas where I could be of assistance
<BHSPitMonkey> that said, AP exams are a week away, and you shouldn't dare distract me until they've passed :P
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: Well, I'm totally dead today
<jenda> ah, good
<jenda> I'm exam-ridden for the next month ;)
<jenda> or two, actually.
<BHSPitMonkey> jenda, we can push a "back-to-school computing" campaign in the summer :P
<jenda> But BHSPitMonkey, if you look through the wiki and discuss with meatballhat (or me, if I'm available) - there's plenty to do :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-27
<meatballhat> sorrrryyyyy ..... I'm waaay lame
<meatballhat> in and outta here ... left Xchat open accidentally  :(
<meatballhat> BHSPitMonkey: I'll catch up with you soon ... I promise  :D
<Robster_> hey anyone still alive in here
<Burgwork> never
<jenda> Robster_: you just missed Dan
<jenda> And now you'll miss me ;) Good night.
<Robster_> ok bye
<boredandblogging> jenda: ping
<jenda> boredandblogging: pong!
<jenda> boredandblogging: thanks for the email :)
<jenda> boredandblogging: I'll try to hunt teh guy down.
<juliux> jenda, ping ping ping
<jenda> juliux: pongpongpongpongponpgongpongp
<jenda> juliux: I edited your shirt post a tiny bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2544905
<jenda> added link to NL's forum thread
<juliux> jenda, thxs
<jenda> 
<juliux> hehe i only understand every second or third word on the dutch forum;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> juliux: I'll be calling the printer guy now - I'm deciding between 2, 3 or 4 thousand Ubuntu stickers and 500 or 1000 Kubuntu - will you be taking any?
<juliux> jenda, i will take 1000 ubuntu
<juliux> but no more kubuntus
<jenda> OK
<jenda> coolio
* jenda calculates...
<jenda> ok, thanks - it'll have to be 4000, then.
* jenda runs off to phone
<jenda> MenZa: How much would you be willing to pay for A2 posters? :)
<MenZa> Hmm, I dunno :o
<jenda> I'm haggling with the printer now ;)
<MenZa> like, 100 czk?
<MenZa> or something
<MenZa> (end-user price)
<jenda> mhm...
<jenda> And how much would _you_ be willing to pay and how many would you like to buy? :)
<MenZa> 100 czk :)
<MenZa> as I = end-user
<jenda> 1 piece?
<MenZa> and probably 2-3
<MenZa> provided my economy could take it ;D
* MenZa is out-of-work atm.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> 100 CZK is a good price on my end - I'd probably give it to you for less... but that's without shipping.
<jenda> The problem is, I don't have the cash to buy them :-D
<jenda> well, I might have just enough once my dad pays me a part of his debt... ;)
<MenZa> jenda: D:
<MenZa> What does the printer want you to pay?
<jenda> Well, not much - about 220 for 200 posters
<jenda> but the international shipping will at be insane on that.
<MenZa> yeah
<MenZa> but that's up to your buyers to pay ;)
<MenZa> or you could have like... one person in the us and one person in asia selling them
<MenZa> and one in australia
<MenZa> and send them a ****load of bpoters etach
<MenZa> posters*
<MenZa> ;)
<jenda> My guess: 50 posters - 50 shipping ; 10 posters - 20 shipping... 1-3 posters - 10
<jenda> The problem is - I'll have trouble selling 200 posters at those prices.
* meatballhat pokes jenda with plastic sword
<jenda> meatballhat: interested in posters? :)
<MenZa> hmm
<meatballhat> always ... you need takers?
<MenZa> jenda: think it'll be difficult?
<jenda> The problem is - France wants 50 posters. If I had just 50 posters made, the price would be 200
<jenda> So I need to get at least 100 or 200 so the price goes down so that France can get their 50 for a reasonable price.
<meatballhat> jenda:  I'll get you some takers ;-)
<jenda> meatballhat: you will? :)
<jenda> that'd be awesome ;)
* meatballhat shouts to LoCo Team ... we'll see if all o' them loudmouths will fork over the cash  :P
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> meatballhat: you guys could save on the shipping, since I'm already gonna be sending Vorian 1000 stickers.
<jenda> (and I assume I could pack that all in one bag)
<meatballhat> jenda: right on!!!  we should definitely do that!
<jenda> (s/bag/tube/)
<meatballhat> s/tube/sock/
<jenda> haha
<meatballhat> s/sock/monkey
<jenda> no, actually, I'll be doing these in tubes, not monkeys ;)
<meatballhat> mmmmmm .... tuuuuubes
<meatballhat> tubes are the future
<jenda> yay, the euro is back up to 28 CZK, that's good news ;)
* jenda hugs Czech Postal Service
<jenda> I overestimated the shipping there by a factor of 2.5
<juliux> jenda, 50 poster == 50 sounds good for me
<jenda> juliux: that was the shipping :/
<juliux> jenda, ahhh
<jenda> but only my bad estimate :)
<juliux> jenda, i thought this was the total price;)
<jenda> the shipping is 19 for 50 posters
<jenda> and the price about 80 + 19
<juliux> jenda, are the poster 4/4 colors?
<jenda> they are the exact same as the previous batch
<jenda> or should be
<juliux> jenda, your work? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/909
<jenda> juliux: no
<jenda> atoponce: ping
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<jenda> nixternal: got any contact info on posingaspopular?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> give me one minute
<jenda> found his email, so nevermind - but thanks :)
<aoirthoir> jenda, you have posters?
<jenda> aoirthoir: always
<aoirthoir> jenda, it was advertised in #ubuntu-ohio (the nice ubuntu freenode channel)
<aoirthoir> so wats the biz g
<aoirthoir> what do they look like? how much do they cost? what are they for? etc 
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> look like: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-layout.jpg
<jenda> Cost... that's a little more complicated. depends on the number and size
<jenda> I have A3 and A2 size
<jenda> A3 are approx $1 apiece, A2 approx $2.50
<jenda> What they're for...
<aoirthoir> I dont know what a3 and a2 are..
<jenda> I've tried to strike a balance between decoration and marketing purposes - can be used for both.
<aoirthoir> ok gotcha.
<jenda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paper_size
<atoponce> jenda: pong
<aoirthoir> jenda, are they foss?
<jenda> atoponce: was wonderin' if your LoCo would be interested in case badges, as I'm placing a new order, and several locos have ordered 1000-piece packs.
<jenda> (or more, actually)
<jenda> each pack like that drops the price for everyone.
<atoponce> yeah. i think so. lemme see what Zelut thinks. how much?
<aoirthoir> wow badges too? I want to find out about all this stuff g.
<aoirthoir> :D
<jenda> atoponce: the badges are 10 cents apiece, including shipping (at 1000 pieces)
<jenda> atoponce: for your loco, I might be able to manage a similar price even at 500, although it probably would be a bit higher.
<jenda> atoponce: and chances are it would stick to my canonical price of $60/500 stickers.
<atoponce> jenda: yeah. cool. zelut isn't responding, so i'll get back to you on it. maybe you could send us an email?
<jenda> atoponce: sure, what's zelut's?
<aoirthoir> ok i tried to read that wiki article through
<aoirthoir> But pretty much what I gather is that a2 and a3 have something to do with germany?
<aoirthoir> And some 4x2 ratio or something.
<jenda> heh
<jenda> "Successive paper sizes in the series A1, A2, A3, etc., are defined by halving the preceding paper size parallel to its shorter side. The most frequently used paper size is A4 (210  297 mm)."
<jenda> The A3 is: 297  420 mm
<aoirthoir> ah letter size
<aoirthoir> bigger sizes would be inconvenient as letter size
<jenda> The A2 is: 420 mm  594 mm
<jenda> huh?
<aoirthoir> ok got to convert
<aoirthoir> well anything larger than 210x297 would be kinda big to send letters in the post
<jenda> i have no idea what you're saying. Letter size is a little shorter than the A4, AFAIK
<jenda> ah
<jenda> ye
<jenda> s
<aoirthoir> yes it is.
<aoirthoir> i know cause ubuntu kept setting up all my printers as a4
<aoirthoir> even when I would change them to letter size
<aoirthoir> 16.5inches x
<aoirthoir> 23 inches
<aoirthoir> hey! those are just about poster size!
<jenda> :D
<aoirthoir> ok so the biggun is 250? and how many do folks have to order and is it foss? and can you put your own information on it?
<jenda> imagine two sheets of letter size paper for the A3 and four for the A2
<jenda> You can't edit them - they are cheap because they are done in bulk.
<aoirthoir> thats pretty big
<aoirthoir> do I have to order a lot of them?
<jenda> You can order just 1, but you'll be paying much more for the shipping than for the poster.
<jenda> And you won't make me happy :)
<jenda> Imagine if I had to pack every single one of the 200 posters individually.
<aoirthoir> ok so really this is for folks to order in kinda bulk.
<aoirthoir> that might take me a while then:)
<aoirthoir> but i love the idea
<aoirthoir> jenda, if you had like a little white block on it..folks could put loco stickers on it and post them places.
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> You could just as well print out nice white stickers and paste them on it.
<jenda> aoirthoir: if you order one A3 poster, it'll cost you $7 - if you order 10, it'll cost $20.
<jenda> so yes, it's better if bought in bulk.
<jenda> I've already sent out 550 A3 posters - the A2s are new.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-28
<aoirthoir> sorry got to do something
<aoirthoir> Vorian, watup g..talk to ayll in a minute
<aoirthoir> jenda, ok at those prices i might order more..brb
<Vorian> hey aoirthoir :)
<Vorian> aoirthoir, I am ordering 1000 stickers 
<poningru> are we working on UWN?
<boredandblogging> i've added some links that need to be filled out
<boredandblogging> we need some community news
<boredandblogging> it will be the usual scramble to get it out :-P
<poningru> boredandblogging: are you working on it now?
<poningru> wanna move it to gobby?
<poningru> boredandblogging?
<boredandblogging> poningru: i can start it there
<boredandblogging> poningru, Burgwork: I've created UWN 38 on gobby from the latest revision (15 I think), I'll work on it later tonight
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com
<BHSPitMonkey> tsmithe-weechat, omgosh, get a better connection :P
<BHSPitMonkey> or just log off...
<BHSPitMonkey> :/
<boredandblogging> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> evening boredandblogging
<boredandblogging> how are you tonight?
<Burgundavia> not bad
<juliux> morning
<jenda> morn
<juliux> jenda, i got an order for an shirt from china;)
<jenda> wow :)
<jenda> I'm just counting them shirt orders right now :)
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> juliux: is 78 fine for the stickers? (1000 Ubuntu)
<jenda> it's $100
<juliux> jenda, yes it is ok
<jenda> okeydoke
<jenda> juliux: one question... was it 4 books or 5 that have arrived already?
<juliux> jenda, 5
<juliux> and some by the custom controll;)
<jenda> ah :)
<jenda> that's great - thankee :)
<Tm_T> juliux: I'll send one order to you today :)
<juliux> Tm_T, thanks
<juliux> jenda, ping
<meatballhat> jenda: ping!
<juliux> hi meatballhat 
<juliux> meatballhat, did you want some more shirts? or peopel around you?
<meatballhat> ooooooh.... shirts
<meatballhat> I know I got some envious glances at the Feisty release party ;-)
<meatballhat> I'll post about it, call the Team to action  :P
<juliux> meatballhat, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418314 for more informations
<meatballhat> excellent ... I was about to ask you for a linky
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> meatballhat: pong!
<meatballhat> :D
<juliux> jenda, how was your first openweek lesson?
<meatballhat> 1600 UTC, right?
<jenda> tsmithe: ping!
<jenda> 2000
<jenda> UTC
<juliux> meatballhat, yes that is his second one
<juliux> jenda, 1600 utc today ;)
<jenda> O_O
<meatballhat> heeheehee
<juliux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jenda> Yeah, whatever ;)
<juliux> if the timetable is right;)
<jenda> 1600, shm1600
<jenda> :D
* juliux will listen jenda's talk today;)
<jenda> My todo list is even right abou that, it's just the brain that's malfunctioning.
<jenda> yay, thunderbird 2.0
<jenda> (and yet another discovery: if I turn up the laptop display's luminosity, I can actually see what's on it... amazing)
<jenda> tsmithe: pingity :)
<tsmithe> jenda, pongity
<jenda> ah, here you are :)
<jenda> tsmithe: business ;)
<tsmithe> kk :)
<jenda> meatballhat: ready to say a few words about the DIY?
<jenda> meatballhat: 3 minutes or so
<meatballhat> egad... am I too late?
<jenda> you can pick up just as I end this list :)
<meatballhat> :D
<jenda> meatballhat: ready?
<meatballhat> yop :)
<jenda> 20
<juliux_hsv> go meatballhat go
<jenda> :)
<jenda> meatballhat: tell me when you're done
<meatballhat> might as well be done now :)
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> say it in the channel so it doesn't look like I'm cutting you off ;)
<nixternal> man, I am not in the mood to talk today :(
* meatballhat applauds jenda 
* jenda hsv's juliux_hsv 
<juliux_hsv> jenda, are you sure you know what hsv stands for?
<jenda> no
<jenda> :)
<jenda> High Society VIP?
<juliux_hsv> hamburger sport verein ;)
<juliux_hsv> it is a football club in germany
<jenda> hehe
* jenda colapses
<juliux_hsv> and we won today a very importan game
<jenda> that stuff is exhausting :)
<jenda> juliux_hsv: gah ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> heyas
<jenda> yay, two more t-shirt orders.
<tsmithe> jenda, can you send me one as a donation to my fund?
<jenda> tsmithe: jules is the one doing them, and no :)
<tsmithe> (damnit i knew that wouldn't work every time)
<jenda> tsmithe: once I get paid for my translation, I might even think about it ;)
<tsmithe> wooo
<tsmithe> how's it going?
<jenda> I haven't gotten back to it yet :) I'm just about to start.
<jenda>  I'm at 72%
<tsmithe> :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-04-29
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: ping
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: pong
<bandb> hey
<bandb> was wondering if we had some news we could use to fill out the UWN
<bandb> LoCo or community news
<Burgundavia> you could work on gutsy changes
<bandb> any specific place to find that info?
<Burgundavia> posts by major developers to -devel and -devel-discuss, as well as the gutsy-changes mailkng list
<bandb> ok, I'll check them out
<Burgundavia> I have some stuff I can add, just a sec
<bandb> ok
<Burgundavia> for the gutsy changes stuff, a generall overview
<bandb> cool
<Burgundavia> basically, gutsy development has opended, large parts of GNOME 2.19.1 are in
<Burgundavia> sync from sid start3ed
<bandb> sid is the debian unstable, right?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Burgundavia> do you think you can write about that? do I need to help you get enough info?
<Burgundavia> as most of this information comes as easy to me as breathing...
<bandb> let me look through the lists myself, I'll ask if I need help
<bandb> lol, ok, if you want to just list stuff, I can write it up, whatever works
<bandb> is there any info about UDS?
<Burgundavia> nothing yet
<bandb> or ubucon
<poningru> I'm still sooo confused about the number of conferences and what they are for
<Burgundavia> ubucon is the community day
<Burgundavia> ues is for education and is the previous week
<Burgundavia> uds is for the hardcore spec hacking
<poningru> ah ic
<tonyyarusso> when is uds again?
<bandb> next weekend
<bandb> may 5th
<Burgundavia> 6th-11th
<poningru> same location consecutive time right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> bandb: if you need help, ping me
<bandb> Burgundavia: ok
<bandb> poningru: if you want to work on it, its on gobby
<poningru> awesome
<bandb> hi beuno
<beuno> hey bandb
<beuno> I just got home after 16 hours of installing ubuntu
<bandb> installfest?
<beuno> I'm going to bed no matter what
<beuno> :D
<bandb> haha
<beuno> I'll *try* and be here tomorrow to help release
<bandb> thats cool
<beuno> bandb: http://beuno.com.ar/archives/16
<beuno> I'm going to bed
<bandb> yummy cookies
<beuno> :D
<bandb> later
<beuno> cookies where great!
<beuno> cya tomorrow!
<Burgundavia> beuno: you want to send it out tonight or tomorrow?
<Burgundavia> or shall I send it out tonight?
<BHSPitMonkey> wassup
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm sleeping, so can I look through it tomorrow?
<Burgundavia> sure, that woe
<Burgundavia> works
<beuno> :)   thanks,  night!
<bandb> Burgundavia: i added a blurb about gutsy, I don't see anything in lists about gnome though. Also, I added the gutsy changes since the feisty release to the updates section. Should I add the previous ones as well? I think there 200 other packages.
<Burgundavia> bandb: previous ones?
<Burgundavia> bandb: I can write the section
<bandb> Burgundavia: let me rephrase, should I add 232 packages to the update list?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> I will write the section, as I have a vision for how they should be done and it is not quite as the previous times
<bandb> ok, I started adding packages from the gusty-changes list to the updates and security section
<Burgundavia> hmm, that isn't where they go
<bandb> nm, ignore that
<bandb> i'm smoking crack
<Burgundavia> that section is for stable releases
<Burgundavia> :)
<bandb> yeah, I thought I had...I need some caffeine
<bandb> mountain dew to the rescue
<bandb> ok then...anything else we need?
<Burgundavia> just the gutsy section
<Burgundavia> I will add it
<Burgundavia> have you copied back from gobby?
<bandb> yes
<Burgundavia> as usual, you rock
<bandb> you want me to do bugstats or wait?
<Burgundavia> sure, you can do them
<bandb> ok
<bandb> bug stats are in, added some changes to the updates, looks like the ubuntu site is down
<bandb> main site
<bandb> and gobby is update to date as well
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<juliux> good morning
<jenda> mornin'
<juliux> hey jenda 
<jenda> juliux: two more shit orders have come, making it a total of 9 :)
<juliux> how are youe?
<juliux> jenda, cool
<nothlit> jenda: what orders?
<jenda> arrgh
<jenda> SHIRT
<jenda> :)
<juliux> nothlit, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418314
<juliux> ;)
<jenda> typo :)
<juliux> jenda, you are dealing with shit?
<juliux> is it a good business in cz?
<jenda> yo, stickers, posters 'n' shit, ya know what i'ma sayin'?
<juliux> lol
<mrmonday> anyone here know any developers of ubuntu?
<vorian> mrmonday, try #ubuntu-devel
<mrmonday> thanks
<beuno> *yawn*
<beuno> I'll get started on UWN
<bandb> beuno: were you dreaming of the cookies?
<beuno> bandb: lol, I actually lost my voice yesterday "talking" with a couple of debian developers
<beuno> :p
<bandb> nice
<beuno> jenda: ping?
<tsmithe> jenda is away 
<tsmithe> it's annoying me :P
<bandb> beuno: let me know if you need something done for the UWN
<vorian> I have -locoteams!
<vorian> s/have/hate
<vorian> !
<bandb> why
<vorian> =] 
<vorian> hey tsmithe 
<tsmithe> hi :P
* tsmithe just accidentally closed xchat :S
<MenZa> serves you right for using that.
<MenZa> ;D
<vorian> bored (b) and blogging (B)
<vorian> ?
<vorian> :)
<beuno> haha
<bandb> yeah, on my laptop instead of my desktop where I'm logged in
<tsmithe> MenZa, i was using weechat
<vorian> nice
<tsmithe> which is way better
* MenZa likes irssi
<MenZa> mmmirssi.
<tsmithe> irssi annoys me more than weechat does, so i use weechat
<vorian> bandb, bureaucracy and the loco community as a whole.
* vorian really likes what the -us teams are doing though. =] 
<Burgundavia> beuno: you around
<Burgundavia> ?
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap, trying to finish off the UWN
<beuno> can you take a peak at it and see if the LoCo news bit I put in isn't too biased?
<Burgundavia> beuno: sure, I have some gutsy writing to do as well
<beuno> great
<beuno> why are the "In The Press" article with a different format?
<Burgundavia> in what sense?
<beuno> it used to be a === === heading for each one
<beuno> oh, no, the "* " is new
<bandb> i think someone started using them last week
<bandb> kinda looked nice
<bandb> at least on the wiki
<beuno> right, I don't have anything against them, just curious
<beuno> Burgundavia: any idea for the "Community Spotlight"?
<bandb> yeah, I just kept doing them
<Burgundavia> not really
<beuno> I can write about how the Argentina LoCo practically ran the whole installfest (our of 86 installs, 3 where non-ubuntu), but again, super biased  :D
<Burgundavia> beuno: you editing?
<Tm_T> juliux: ping!
<juliux> Tm_T, pong
<Tm_T> juliux: if I send now that shirt order, I can change one detail tomorrow if needed?
<juliux> Tm_T, you can change it 
<Tm_T> ok, I send it now and hope it's ok already ;)
<juliux> ok
<Netboy541> what is this spickity-smack i hear about POSTERS?
<juliux> Netboy541, ask jenda ;)
<Netboy541> do we have some pictures?
<Tm_T> Netboy541: yes, wanna see my pic?
* Tm_T hides
<Netboy541> not those pictures Tm_T
<Netboy541> :P
<Tm_T> why not?!
* Netboy541 puts gloves on
<Tm_T> juliux: ok, I think all is ok already
<Tm_T> sent
<juliux> Tm_T, only white shirts?
<Tm_T> only white
<Netboy541> do you guys do kubuntu stuff too?
<juliux> Tm_T, so you can camouflage your self in the snow;)
<Tm_T> juliux: exactly, you know how blind those polarbears can be
<juliux> Tm_T, hehe
<profoX`> hi juliux, I am going to order ubuntu shirts/polo's for the Ubuntu-BE team.. can you tell me what I have to do and do you have an idea how much everything will cost (and shipping to Belgium?)
<juliux> hi profoX` 
<juliux> profoX`, did you see the forum post?
<profoX`> hi :)
<profoX`> juliux: nope
<profoX`> juliux: where?
<juliux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418314
<juliux> there it is
<profoX`> one moment, I'll go read it through
<juliux> profoX`, shipping costs: 2kg ==8.60, 5kg==17,00
<juliux> profoX`, i think 2-3 shirts are one 1kg
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-21
<katkin> juliux:
<katkin> juliux: hi
<juliux> hi katkin 
<katkin> juliux: how are things?
<juliux> well
<juliux> after this working week i will have 5 off;)
<juliux> katkin, will you be at uds?
<katkin> juliux: unfortunately not :(
<juliux> gerry?
<katkin> juliux: maybe I will make it to one some time soon, I guess there would have to be a need for a Canonical Marketing update from everyone :D
<juliux> katkin, you send me some flyers about ubuntu training, server certification and so on, for linuxtag in berlin?
<katkin> juliux: I don't think Gerry is going no
<katkin> juliux: yes, I can definitely send you some marketing materials for Linuxtag
<katkin> juliux: what are your plans for the event?
<juliux> making a big party;)
<juliux> we don' t know exactly because we don' t know how your booth will look
<juliux> but the plan was to have the booth in the form of the ubuntu logo
<katkin> juliux: just to give you an update, Canonical won't be having a booth at LinuxTag
<katkin> juliux: however, I am here to give you any help/support that you guys might need
<juliux> katkin, i now
<juliux> know
<katkin> juliux: ok, well, I'm assuming you have put in your CD request to Ship it?
<juliux> no
<katkin> eek
<katkin> how come?
<juliux> i put my cd request to torsten;()
<katkin> ok
<juliux> he said cds will be there
<rjian> hello beuno 
<Mirv> boredandblogging: could we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Campaigns/HardyRelease updated regarding the status column so we get confirmation that you have actually received our translations? and is the joint multi-lingual press release going to be done by canonical or not?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<linuxcrypt> tM_T: what's shakin?
<Hattory> boredandblogging, ping
<Hattory> beuno, ping :D
<Hattory> boredandblogging, I've translated the press release... Can I send you it?
<boredandblogging> Hattory: please do
<Hattory> boredandblogging, perfect...
<Hattory> boredandblogging, Can you give me your contact please?
<boredandblogging> Hattory: nali @ ubuntu
<Hattory> thanks
<Hattory> boredandblogging, done
<boredandblogging> Hattory: tahnks
<Hattory> boredandblogging, I'm going away... see you! ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-22
* boredandblogging changed the topic of #ubuntu-marketing to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo  does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN #87 is out! UWN #88 in progress
<rjian> hello beuno 
<rjian> hello guys
<rjian> hello boredandblogging 
<Mirv> it'd be nice to get some real pieces of information.. whether the embargo is truly now lifted, and whether it's recommended to distribute the press releases now or on Thursday
<hubuntu> is the release available in Spanish at the moment? 
<rjian> hello jenda 
<Mirv> hubuntu: there has been no feedback from the marketing team regarding which translations have been received or will they be made available somewhere
<rjian> hello Mirv 
<Mirv> hello rjian, too
<Mirv> I now also just noticed that we were provided with outdated press releases to be translated
<hubuntu> Mirv, thanks.. I know there was a work for some languages, i guess the announcement will get posted on thursday in other languages...
<Mirv> boredandblogging: should we update the outdated translations and send updated to you?
<hubuntu> really?
<hubuntu> older, not the like the one at ubuntu.com right now?
<Mirv> well, looks like, looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop - there are many quotes that were not in the texts that were sent to me at least
<rjian> so everyone is busy for the translation :)
<hubuntu> ok, I guess they changed it at the last minute
<hubuntu> It's good to have it though as I am working on a presentation for next saturday
<Mirv> there just has been no information at all to us about anything :(
<hubuntu> but, come on, we all knew what the features were... They just wrapped it nicely in an announcement
<hubuntu> ;)
<Mirv> yep, but there was supposed to be some kind of co-operation and knowledge sharing about when something is released, and also regarding these translations
<hubuntu> true, I thought it did, but as you said maybe not as 100% as some of us pictured ourselves it would be
 * rjian does anyone know here about launchpad team "ubuntu media relation"?
<Mirv> ok, now I'd have up-to-date Finnish translations, and I'm planning on publishing those widely
<Mirv> are other LoCoTeams planning it too?
<hubuntu> boredandblogging, are we supposed to write the translation link into the main page of the UWN or just it the added translations link?
<hubuntu> boredandblogging, hi :)
<hubuntu> johnc4510 ?
<Mirv> people are just too damn busy :) well, I'll spam boredandblogging once again when I put the stuff up at ubuntu-fi.org
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> Mirv, do you know of any resources for Ubuntu chics?
<Mirv> chics as in women?-) mainly http://ubuntu-women.org/
<hubuntu> There are girls in Ecuador trying top get organized and i thought welcoming them to Ubuntu-EC would be a nice starting point for more collaboration
<hubuntu> we REALLY need more women in this community
<Mirv> hmm, yep, joining locoteam, and locoteam being receptive would be a good start. mentoring and fellow "chics" can be found from ubuntu-women.org
<Mirv> hmm, fast one
<hubuntu> in south America those groups use the term Linux Chix ;)
<Mirv> hubuntu: after you left, I said: "hmm, yep, joining locoteam, and locoteam being receptive would be a good start. mentoring and fellow "chics" can be found from ubuntu-women.org"
<hubuntu> that's what i though
<hubuntu> but it would have to be in Spanish as most people there do not speak English
<hubuntu> but maybe for those English speaking women is easier to get involed in women @ ubuntu and then use word-of.mouth guerrilla tactics ;)
<hubuntu> anyway... I'll post that
<hubuntu> thanks
<Mirv> yep, there might be Spanish speakers there, too, if one just starts writing Spanish on the ubuntu-women forums or mailing list
<hubuntu> yeah I have a friend in Spain that's into that I think
<hubuntu> I'm gonna ask her ;)
<Mirv> cody-somerville: can locoteams now start publishing our localized press releases. should we sent updated translations to both you and boredandblogging or only the other?
<cody-somerville> The embargo has been lifted.
<cody-somerville> And Canonical has published the English version.
<cody-somerville> LoCo Teams may now begin to publish their translated editions.
<cody-somerville> Feel free to post a copy on the wiki too if you'd like
<hubuntu> NICE
<hubuntu> anyone making it Spanish?
<hubuntu> embargo? that remains so of my visit to cuba las t summer ;)
<boredandblogging> think beuno was doing it
<hubuntu> he seems to be gone or asleep ;)
<alefteris> is the official cd artwork for hardy available somewhere? it would be nice to be able to print some cds with the official covers for the release parties. thanks
<hubuntu> beuno no translation in Spanish then?
<Mirv> Ubuntu Finland has released PDFs of the press release in Finnish :) http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ (the three links in the top part of the page, two are server/desktop translations vs. ubuntu.com's releases, and the third one is our own)
<Mirv> they're also been spread to various media in both pdf and txt forms
<alefteris> Mirv, aren't those suposed to be kept secret till the final release time?
<Mirv> alefteris: no, it was lifted:14:58 < cody-somerville> The embargo has been lifted.
<Mirv> alefteris: the English releases are now at ubuntu.com and canonical.com, too
<alefteris> oh sorry then :| missed that
<alefteris> is't a bit strange to see release notes two days earlier..
<Mirv> alefteris: press releases / marketing works a bit different from eg. release notes.. actual release note will be done on mailing lists etc. of course only when it's really available
<Mirv> still, I also find it a bit funny to read "8.04 desktop released" :)
<juliux> alefteris, these press release is for the press so they can write about the real release
<alefteris> exactly, should be something like "anounsing"
<alefteris> yeah, those lovely journalist need to be prepared :)
<DPic> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 mins
<DPic> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 15 mins
<DPic> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 mins
<DPic> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 mins
<DPic> anyone here ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-23
<DPic> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<Syntux_> isn't there any Ubuntu-Business channel or mailing list?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> cody-somerville: the press release translations are no longer embargoes, or?
<RainCT> *embargoed
<cody-somerville> Correct
<Tm_T> hi ho
 * Tm_T is in train, heading to prepare the release event in Helsinki
<Tm_T> hi elkbuntu` 
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-24
<bbyever> hello
<bbyever> well
<bbyever> mmm
<bbyever> i wanted to ask if there has been any ideas to join ubuntu marketing, with something related to global warming or other environmental issues...
<bbyever> anyone...?
<johnc4510-laptop> bbyever: not to my knowledge
<bbyever> johnc4510-laptop: i should have been here yesterday for the meeting then...
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Syntux> Good day
<Syntux> would it hurt if we propose to a close source software company to sponsor a LoCo team?
<rjian> hello cody-somerville 
<cody-somerville> Hello
<cody-somerville> Everyone pumped for today?! Woot woot!
<rjian> cody-somerville: how are you?
<rjian> :)
 * cody-somerville is doing well.
<rjian> cody-somerville: did you received my email? :) 
<cody-somerville> What was it about?
 * cody-somerville gets a _lot_ of e-mail :)
<rjian> cody-somerville: hehe its about on launchpad Ubuntu-media relation i think..
<cody-somerville> Was it sent specifically to me or on a ml?
<rjian> cody-somerville: i send it to you.. on your gmail account :)
<cody-somerville> What is your e-mail address?
<rjian> rjiansevilla@gmail.com
<cody-somerville> "No messages matched your search. " :(
<rjian> :(
<cody-somerville> Send it to cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<rjian> ok got it ill send it..
<cody-somerville> Thanks.
<rjian> thanks also.. :)
<cody-somerville> Do we have a channel for the release "party" like we did last time?
 * rjian wow hope i can join the release party on Ubuntu-marketing :)
<katkin> cody-somerville: yep #ubuntu-release-party
<Hattory> cody-somerville, Hi....where are all press release?
<cody-somerville> hmm?
<Hattory> cody-somerville, the press release that we've translated... where is? :D
<cody-somerville> Your loco team should host it on their website.
<Hattory> cody-somerville, ah ok... I think that all translated are in a page ;) thnks
<JustinRyan> Morning all
<JustinRyan> Any suggestions on where I might find someone official-like to give a quick quote for a news story?
<cody-somerville> JustinRyan, I can help you out.
<JustinRyan> Excellent :)
<JustinRyan> I just want a little blurb, a "X from X said:" kind of thing to stick into a post for Linux Journal
<cody-somerville> I'm the Xubuntu team lead, a Marketing team administrator, and a Ubuntu developer.
<JustinRyan> Lovely!
<cody-somerville> Can we get a blurb in specifically for Xubuntu too? :)
<JustinRyan> Sure :)
<cody-somerville> Splendid.
<cody-somerville> Which soundbite would you like first? Anything specific you'd like me to touch on?
<JustinRyan> Not really.
<JustinRyan> It's a pretty general "It's out" kind of thing
<JustinRyan> I just like to have something other than a reworked press release to stick up :)
<JustinRyan> I usually say snarky things about the news, but since I'm an Ubuntu user, that won't really work
<cody-somerville> <g>
<JustinRyan> Unless you're in the middle of typing something specific, how about an answer to "What would you like our readers to know" or "What's the most exciting part of today's release for you?"
<boredandblogging> links to translations of the ubuntu press release have been posted at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1409. If you want to add a language, send me a URL.
<cody-somerville> JustinRyan, see private query
<JustinRyan> cody-somerville: kk
<ligemeget> Hey people, I was the one who translated the press release into Danish - now I'm wondering... Where is it used..?
<ligemeget> anyone...?
<linuxcrypt> I know they are on the fridge
<linuxcrypt> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<ligemeget> linuxcrypt, Danish is not there - although Nickali should have recevied it...?
<ligemeget> come on!
<juliux> morning
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-04-25
<m-c> Where did that press release get sent?  Not finding the release news covered by the big media websites.
<m-c> Yay, India Times covered it.
<m-c> Tisk...
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-20
<bitterchocs> hi all!
<bitterchocs> I there an official guide to print CDROM and covers for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<olive> hello
<olive> 09:45 < bitterchocs> I there an official guide to print CDROM and covers for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<olive> I have similar question
<olive> 21:57 < olive> anybody knowns where we can find CD cover and label of the 9.04 ?
<olive> hello katkin 
<olive> I'm from ubuntu-fr
<olive> I organize the party of Paris (the famous 4000 visitors...)
<olive> katkin: I need the sources of the jaunty covers & label
<olive> pleeaaase :)
<katkin> olive: in a meeting, brb
<olive> katkin: ok ! thanks ;)
<katkin> olive: the artwork will be on the Ubuntu wiki on release day
<olive> katkin: it's not possible by mail before the 23th. ? we have to print/press 3500 CD for ubuntu-fr events
<olive> (olive at ubuntu-party dot org)
<katkin> olive: nope, all CD artwork is always uploaded on to the Ubuntu wiki on release day
<olive> ok
<olive> I understand. thanks katkin :)
<olive> (So. I have ONE night to work on it)
<katkin> olive: can you tell me your e-mail address, I will double check whether I can make an exception and send the artwork to you directly, but this is outside of our normal process. . .
<olive> katkin: olive@ubuntu-party.org
<katkin> olive: please can you repost your address
<olive> katkin: olive@ubuntu-party.org
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-22
<DK> hello everyone
<DKcross> hola
<DKcross> hola
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-23
<olive> hello
<olive> any idea where I can find an high definition of the wallpaper
<olive> (I mean, the PSD, or bigger jpg)
<olive> please ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-24
<Kangarooo> i want to make ubuntu show and one big show also.. in big show will be everything from ubuntu show also. ubuntu show will be all about ubuntu. ubntu blogers and vlogers and actions about unbutu. 
<Kangarooo> i want to know would be ok if ubuntu show is sponsored by tech companys? maybe only thouse who are using ubuntu?
<Kangarooo> verizon even in latvia laughing :) very famous internet
<Kangarooo> *about it :)
<DPic> Ubuntu Gaming Team, for those who are interested:
<DPic> http://pinstack.blogspot.com/2009/04/announcing-ubuntu-gaming-team.html
<guillom> hi
<DPic> hello
<Flannel> *Please* stop topposting.
<Flannel> The whole conversation is entirely unreadable as it currently stands.  And it's only been what, 10 posts?
<Flannel> and no, that doesn't mean you bottom post either.  Reply *within* your quoted reply, like normal, decent people.
<leftyfb> Where do I go to report a bug on a piece of marketing material?
<Flannel> leftyfb: Which piece?
<Flannel> oh
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-04-26
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #139 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue139
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-04-26
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue190
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-05-02
<RickyWh1> hey, anyone alive in here? akgraner, cjohnston, Daviey, elky, Flannel, ikonia, issyl0, jalrnc, johnc4510, juliux, MenZa, olive, quesh-i, tshirtman
<RickyWh1> or are you all the same guy? bunch of bots?
<elky> does it matter if we are?
<RickyWh1> I keep seeing this little guys everywhere
<RickyWh1> they are in internet ads, flash banners, powerpoint presentations, etc etc
<RickyWh1> http://s1d4.turboimagehost.com/t/3399346_0001.jpg
<RickyWh1> http://s1d4.turboimagehost.com/t/3399347_0002.jpg
<RickyWh1> http://s1d4.turboimagehost.com/t/3399348_0003.jpg
<RickyWh1> they are obviously not stickmen, but do they have a name for them
<RickyWh1> http://s1d4.turboimagehost.com/t/3399349_0004.jpg
<RickyWh1> there is another one
<tshirtman> RickyWh1: if i am a bot, i'm not the same as the other ones :]
<RickyWh1> hah ya
<tshirtman> but i don't have a name for those guys either
<RickyWh1> the closest name I've come for them is Blanco man
<RickyWh1> or just '3d man' seems to find them on those large photo stock sites
<juliux> RickyWh1: part time alive;)
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue191
<RickyWh1> ok cool
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-26
<olive> ubuntu-fr needs the 11.04 CD design :|
<olive> It is very important. We have a big european event in two weeks. Manufacturing the CDs takes two weeks...
<olive> no respond from my ubuntu/canonical contacts :/
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-28
<koolhead11|afk> hi all
<Adwait_Neo> [ubot4`]
<Adwait_Neo> hi
<Adwait_Neo> help
<Adwait_Neo> hi
<Adwait_Neo> #chat
<Adwait_Neo> MSG elky hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-04-29
<Peter____> so, what's on the agenda today?
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-04-25
<popey> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/live-chat connects here
<popey> interesting
<popey> anyone know who looks after that site these days?
#ubuntu-marketing 2014-04-23
<gQuigs> anyone know of a site like this: http://amirunningxp.com/ except that points you to download ubuntu? 
<gQuigs> I might just end up buying a domain and making a site... suggestions welcome
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-04-27
<theratulz> hi everyone. just joined Ubuntu-marketing team. I'm very new to everything, I'm having a hard time navigating the launchpad and other resources to find where to start, what projects we have etc.
<theratulz> can someone point me to the right direction?
